# HDFC BANK --- a bank which is becoming worst day-by-day



## vickyadvani (Jul 26, 2006)

Would like to share my experience with the bank with all of you guys, so that people who are looking forward to bank with HDFC can think again 

I had requested a new debit card from HDFC as I had lost the old one, they did issue me a new one but then they never send me a pin for it.
I have the card since last 1 month now but without the pin no to access it. When I call up the hotline they say I need to pay some charges for requesting a new pin, but I never got any pin from them. In order to save charges I need to fill up and application form and submit it to the bank. What kind of technology does the bank use… Other banks have upgraded their systems in such a manner that everything can be done online or by a phone call, but HDFC is different they still want you to come to the branch, stand in a queue and submit and application form. …C’mon guys do we really need to do all this crap…Better I cancel my account with you…and when I told this thing to the call center female she in turn transferred me to the cancellation department instantly. One thing is for sure they are very prompt in transferring the lines from one department to another.

Scene 2: Credit card dept: HDFC bank was gonna upgrade my credit card from silver to gold one…for which I agreed. Now its over 2 months I haven’t received the new one and I don’t have the old card with me too as I had blocked it due to loss of my wallet

I am waiting for my pin and for my new credit card to come from HDFC bank , all I can say is keep waiting as its HDFC Bank.

Think again before banking with HDFC BANK …

Vicky Advani 
Mumbai


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: HDFC BANK --- a bank who is becoming worst day-by-day*

That is why I have a savings account with ICICI Bank and two credit cards from ICICI Bank and Citibank.


----------



## ahref (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: HDFC BANK --- a bank who is becoming worst day-by-day*

Every company has some unsatisfied customers. Check mouthshut.com you will find reviews on every company in every sector. 90% reviews are negative in nature.


----------



## magnet (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: HDFC BANK --- a bank who is becoming worst day-by-day*

vicky u might have got the pin...but at wrong address...i recently received a pin of my  neighbour being posted at my address........also this stuff shd b courired but the courier guy without my sign or the concerned person gave the stuf at my door........

  u shd always be carefull with courier guys when its related to banking stuff....some places where money trascation without knowledge happens..becoz the courier  guy for 100 buks sell the stuff to 3rd person who make duplicate card and paste bak......and also  get your pin via same courier........

also banks keep 1 courier guy per area(same guy)...hence chances increases further


----------



## vickyadvani (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: HDFC BANK --- a bank who is becoming worst day-by-day*

Thats really bad yaar and a very serious issue. I mean we need to make sure that our bank details dont land up on some1's else hand 

And by the way i still havent received my pin from HDFC 

Cheers



			
				magnet said:
			
		

> vicky u might have got the pin...but at wrong address...i recently received a pin of my  neighbour being posted at my address........also this stuff shd b courired but the courier guy without my sign or the concerned person gave the stuf at my door........
> 
> u shd always be carefull with courier guys when its related to banking stuff....some places where money trascation without knowledge happens..becoz the courier  guy for 100 buks sell the stuff to 3rd person who make duplicate card and paste bak......and also  get your pin via same courier........
> 
> also banks keep 1 courier guy per area(same guy)...hence chances increases further





			
				ahref said:
			
		

> Every company has some unsatisfied customers. Check mouthshut.com you will find reviews on every company in every sector. 90% reviews are negative in nature.



The more the company expands more problem arises for a customer as the personnel touch goes away 
But i am really a very happy customer as i have cancelled the account with HDFC


----------



## magnet (Aug 2, 2006)

vicky.....beleive meits jus luk.......u stay in india..so whichever bank u try atlest ull get this problem.....i m satsisfied with hdfc .....andheard alot of issues by icici.......

but its  simply luk......stuff

also the first hdfc branch we had account we( me and my mom was totally   molested)...we weremade tostand 30minutes for a 2min job...the concerned person even seeing us standing couldnt help us...becoz he was serving a big shot  oldie.....also the lady next to her was not ready to serve chair to us.....egoistic bast$%...........and was complaining cant u stand litle bit......

we closed our acct frm that branch to new branch which was more nearer to my house........


----------



## thecyclone2k (Aug 2, 2006)

And, I was thinking of getting an account at HDFC!

Well, I'd say as above guys' opinions, that every company has a part of customers who haven't been treated well and unfortuantely in this case it's you.

Most banks' staff start begging if you give account cancellation threatnening but, seems these guys aren't concerned.

Actually, the majority of the staff don't want to be the part of the organisation for long term. They are a migrators, who jump from one company to other for higher pay. So, it doesn't bother to them - customer care!

So, I'd suggest - you should close your account with 'em and try some other bank.


----------



## GNUrag (Aug 2, 2006)

SBI has always been good on me, the branch is a walk away, 2 ATMs my colony, and more importantly the employees there always treat everyone same (go stand in that line) even if you are a big-shot-just-got-of-the-car or a pensioneer.


----------



## __Virus__ (Aug 2, 2006)

My dad had an HSFC CC and we always used it to perfection. Never were late in paying even a single bill, thank God I get paid on 25th. No matter how gud and loyal were we with the payments there always used to be some or the other kind of hidden costs no matter what and I mean no matter what. Citibank, still have the account ( No CC) but dono why do they charge 50 bux for every transaction made in the bank  hsbc.. umm have the bank CC and couple of debits too... going strong as of now. NO complaints as such.


----------



## thecyclone2k (Aug 2, 2006)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> SBI has always been good on me, the branch is a walk away, 2 ATMs my colony, and more importantly the employees there always treat everyone same (go stand in that line) even if you are a big-shot-just-got-of-the-car or a pensioneer.



That's the benefit with Govermental/ Public Sector Banks. Staff are appointed for life and they provide best services.


----------



## magnet (Aug 2, 2006)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> SBI has always been good on me, the branch is a walk away, 2 ATMs my colony, and more importantly the employees there always treat everyone same (go stand in that line) even if you are a big-shot-just-got-of-the-car or a pensioneer.



its again luk stuff.......

well i bought a house and i had to pay registry charges some 51k....frm nationalised bank...i chosed  sbi over canara.......

first they took the amt 51k total and now told us to move to 1st floor to get dd...then we were made to run fm 1 table to another.........then finally the concern person says when we started shouting...u cant make  over 50k dd in a day.....

i told i have a pan card...still he said still u cant its a government policy to curb hawala.......i again told  i have pan card tak legal action if its hawala....still they refused......they told its possible only if u have acct in bank...........i was like totally lost i told get 41k dd now ill make 10k tomm...they agreed......and l8er in givin 10k bak they again mademe stand in line..........a pure waste of 4hours


----------



## amit_at_stg (Aug 3, 2006)

well its true u cant make a dd of rs more than 50,000 through cash in a single day, u need to have a bank a/c and through it only u can make dd of more amount


----------



## magnet (Aug 4, 2006)

amitsir...butthey shd have said me that first..they took the amount and later aftr i create a scence they says u cant.............r we fools to waste our time.....


----------



## shashank4u (Jul 28, 2007)

my case
first i didn't applied for the debit card ...i got the normal atm card in 5 days...via courier....then i decided to go for debit card i applied again i recieved in 5 days ...you have a special case...
you need to go to your branch and talk to the manager directly ..


----------



## amol48 (Jul 28, 2007)

> That's the benefit with Govermental/ Public Sector Banks. Staff are appointed for life and they provide best services.



@thecyclone2k
Are you sure you wanna say this.. !! Job security for lifetime, then why work best ?? Infact people work best when there isn't any job security


----------



## sandeepk (Jul 28, 2007)

When I opened my acount in HDFC I got my card and pin in 7 days. But one of the most worst thing about HDFC I think is facility to transfer money across banks using internet banking. You can only transfer money from your own one account to another account which is also your own. ICICI bank does provide this facility and it is very good.


----------



## shashank4u (Jul 28, 2007)

@sandeep 
Actually HDFC does allows you to transfer money across banks and different accounts  ..but via "Third party transfer" for which you have to register separately ...


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 28, 2007)

i recived my Debit and PIN on the same day....but still i need to activate my net banking....


----------



## ROCKING7575 (Jul 29, 2007)

yes .. 

i also fell that for some months hdfc bank sucksssssssssssssss


----------

